# What would you call this?



## debodun (Nov 19, 2020)

I was going through a box of knitted items and came upon this. It's a one-piece scarf and hood combo. Made me think of Little Red Riding Hood. I waned to know the correct term for this article.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 19, 2020)

I think it's called a snood.


----------



## Becky1951 (Nov 19, 2020)

Cowl scarf.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 19, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> Cowl scarf.


I looked at pics of both, @Becky1951 . They look almost the same, but I didn't see any with the long pieces.

Oh wait. I did; cowl scarf


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 19, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I looked at pics of both, @Becky1951 . They look almost the same, but I didn't see any with the long pieces.
> 
> Oh wait. I did; cowl scarf


How about we meet at the middle and call Deb's, find a snoody-cowl with two tails?


----------



## gennie (Nov 19, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I think it's called a snood.


My first thought.  Don't know what memory it came from.  Can't actually recall using one.


----------



## debodun (Nov 19, 2020)

When I hear "snood" this is what I think of:


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2020)

It's neither a Snood nor a Cowl... in fact it's simply called a Hooded Scarf...

Have a look here... 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Ladies-Fleece-Hood-Scarf-Black/dp/B008K0WZ5U


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 19, 2020)

Hahaha... it could be anything, but Deb's picture of a snood seems correct to me, after thinking about it.

Right or wrong, my Duck Duck Go search labels these "snoods" and I want one.








Also a snood


----------



## jujube (Nov 19, 2020)

My grandmother called those fascinators, which is a long cry from the little hats that are called fascinators today.

She used to knit them for us and I'd refuse to wear them.


----------



## Jules (Nov 19, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> It's neither a Snood nor a Cowl... in fact it's simply called a Hooded Scarf...


Right.  A few years ago I had one in beige & one in red.  They looked like that, not knitted.  

They were versatile.  If you didn’t want to wear it with the hat up, you just tucked it down.


----------

